
Robert Conquest’s muses - lermontov
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/a-sensual-muse/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> like Conquest’s later political position, is a long way from Conquest the
> Oxford undergraduate of the late 1930s, a Communist Party member

Eh. Can't be accused of being prematurely conservative.

(The communist church has always particularly abhorred apostates, too. Must
have raised an unholy stink about his books. No Nobel prize, bad writer, three
whacks with a rolled-up newspaper ;-)

